# [SOLVED] Dell inspiron error 0271 and 0251



## botchag (Jul 16, 2010)

I have a brand new dell inspiron 1764(windows 7, 64-bit OS, Intel i5 processor), whenever I turn it on, this comes up in the black screen. 

Phoenix SecureCore(tm) NB 
Copyright 1985-2009 Phoenix Technologies Ltd 
All rights reserved 
Build Time: 05/06/10 12:54:29 
---------------------------------------- 
3896 M System RAM Passed 
256 KB L2 cache per Processor Core 
3072K L3 cache Detected 
System BIOS shadowed 
Video BIOS shadowed 
Fixed Disk 0: WDC WD5000BEVT-75ZAT0 
ATAPI CD-ROM: TSSTcorp DVD+/-RW TS-L633C 
Mouse initialized 
System Configuration Data Updated 
ERROR 
0271: Check date and time settings 
WARNING 
0251: System CMOS checksum bad- Default configuration used 
<F1>resume <F2>setup 


After this I press F2 and change the date and time then save it. I can access windows with no problem. After I turn the laptop off again and turn it on after some time this turns up again and I have to change the time again from 12:01 8/20/2009 to the actual time. 

What do you think is the problem? 

Do you think its the cmos battery?:4-dontkno If yes do you know the cmos battery specifications for dell inspiron 1764?

I bought this in the US and I am residing in the Philippines, where there is no technical support for Dell and the request for the warranty transfer is denied because parts for this particular model is not available here:sigh:. Can anyone offer any suggestions?

Please get back to me ASAP.Thanks


----------



## reventon (Oct 16, 2009)

*Re: Dell inspiron error 0271 and 0251*



> Do you think its the cmos battery? If yes do you know the cmos battery specifications for dell inspiron 1764?


Yes it does sound like the CMOS battery is dead. CMOS batteries are generally the same for all computers, desktops and laptops alike.

They can be found on the motherboard (for the exact location check your manual) and are generally coin shaped. Yours should look like this: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/CMOS_battery#CMOS_battery


----------



## night_shift (Sep 8, 2009)

*Re: Dell inspiron error 0271 and 0251*

Could be down to badly seated RAM.

I noticed



> System BIOS shadowed
> Video BIOS shadowed


This means the bios rom chips share some of the RAM and check sum errors are usually connected to ram faults. Try reseating the RAM first, see what happens.


----------



## botchag (Jul 16, 2010)

*Re: Dell inspiron error 0271 and 0251*

I think that the cmos battery was just a bit out of place because I tried to see if the battery still has any charge left and it did, then I put it back. After that there were no error messages anymore whenever I turn on the laptop after the initial setup. 

Here hoping that it will continue:smile:

Thanks for the info!


----------



## night_shift (Sep 8, 2009)

May have been your bios shadowing settings got corrupt, not been able to access the ram, with you removing the cmos battery this would have set it back to the default settings .....

As you mentioned it could just well have needed reseating, which would as revention mentioned showed the same fault as a dead battery ....... anyways its working at the moment.

Good luck.


----------

